# Jura grinder setting



## tram1960 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi

I have a jura Ena 9 and not sure about the grind setting method.

There's a ring which surrounds the bean hopper. I know I have to turn this whilst the grinder is running but I don't know which way is correct to make it a courser grind. There are 3 markings on the ring, a series of dots, 1 dot, 2 dots, 3 dots.

So which indicates a courser grind?

Put me out of my torment.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't have your machine sorry

run the Machine and adjust either way

examine the grind , one end of your dot scale should be coarser than the other , this will indicate which way round the scale is .

did the machine not come with a manual ?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

tram1960 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a jura Ena 9 and not sure about the grind setting method.
> 
> ...


I would try 3 dot's first and and then have taste, if it's a mild flavour I would say that is coarse. It's trial and error with these, I still have an older Jura model which I need to sell on at some point but the grind setting on that was easier to grasp than the Ena 9, I would say just play around with it until your more accustomed to the taste of each grind level...


----------

